# Давящая боли в затылке и шее



## Oksana-soul (29 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте. Около трех месяцев назад  начались сильные боли в области затылка и шеи давящего характера. Первый приступ возник на работе, затылок  жутко сдавило, думала упаду в обморок. На сегодняшний день прошла ряд обследований: кардиограмма сердца (в норме), анализ крови и мочи (показатели в норме), узи щитовидной железы, также сдала и  ее на гормоны (в норме). Во вложении МРТ шеи ( на украинском языке), головы, допплерография сосудов шеи и головы, РЭГ. Из-за постоянных болей, начался страх того, что упаду в обморок. Сейчас прохожу курс массажа шеи, делаю спец. упражнения для шейного отдела позвоночника, пропила курса препарата Неврохеель. Затылок давит постоянно, особенно в первой половине дня. Веду сидячий образ жизни, работа постоянно за компьютером.
Подскажите пожалуйста в чем может быть проблема моей боли в затылке и шеи?

Буду очень благодарна за любой совет.

 

Еще результаты


----------



## Stasklim (30 Сен 2016)

А позвоночник проверяли? Боль пульсирующая? Двухсторонняя? Болит только затылок?


----------



## Oksana-soul (30 Сен 2016)

Позвоночник не проверяла, спина не беспокоит.Боль давящего и сжимающего характера  в затылке и немного в шее с двух сторон. Бывает, что иногда болит правый висок или лоб, зачастую это на следующий день после массажа шеи.


----------



## La murr (30 Сен 2016)

*Oksana-soul*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Сен 2016)

На форуме консультируют киевские врачи Зинчук Игорь Григорьевич и Чайка Василий Иванович. Уверен, что очная консультация любого из них даст Вам гораздо больше пользы, нежели виртуальная.


----------



## Oksana-soul (30 Сен 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> На форуме консультируют киевские врачи Зинчук Игорь Григорьевич и Чайка Василий Иванович. Уверен, что очная консультация любого из них даст Вам гораздо больше пользы, нежели виртуальная.


Спасибо)


----------



## AIR (4 Окт 2016)

Вечер добрый . Дело в том, что в подобной ситуации наиболее информативно очное ручное обследование шеи.. В этом я совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым. ..  К сожалению такими навыками обладают далеко не все специалисты..


----------



## Oksana-soul (4 Окт 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый . Дело в том, что в подобной ситуации наиболее информативно очное ручное обследование шеи.. В этом я совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым. ..  К сожалению такими навыками обладают далеко не все специалисты..


Найти бы еще  хорошего специалиста.Замучали уже эти боли и головокружение.


----------



## AIR (4 Окт 2016)

Oksana-soul написал(а):


> Найти бы еще хорошего специалиста.Замучали уже эти боли и головокружение.


Специалисты по кранио-вертебральному переходу нечасто встречаются..


----------



## Oksana-soul (4 Окт 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Специалисты по кранио-вертебральному переходу нечасто встречаются..


Доктор, подскажите пожалуйста, согласно моих заключений, которые выложены, с чем вероятней всего у меня проблема? 
Была у двух неврологов, ставили следующие диагнозы: Цервикалгия и ВСД.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2016)

Проблемы в кранио-вертебральном сочленении=Цервикалгия = ВСД


----------



## Oksana-soul (4 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проблемы в кранио-вертебральном сочленении=Цервикалгия = ВСД


И как же это все побороть? Только с помощью мануального терапевта или есть еще другие способы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Окт 2016)

Мануальный терапевт+ЛФК+Психиатр


----------



## Галина Каримова (7 Окт 2016)

Oksana-soul Здравствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему. Буду очень благодарна. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26044/#post-287763
Здравствуйте, Оксана




Oksana-soul написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста в чем может быть проблема моей боли в затылке и шеи?



У Вас сочетанная проблема: врожденное сужение правой среднемозговой артерии, усугубленная остеохондрозом и множественными протрузиями шейного отдела позвоночника.

При определенных обстоятельствах (длительное пребывание с напряженными мышцами шеи, например при работе за монитором) это вызывает нарушение кровоснабжения затылочных долей головного мозга, что сопровождается рефлекторным повышением давления и болями

Поскольку оперативное лечение в Вашем случае не показано, наилучшим решение мне видится массаж воротниковой зоны, а также регулярное плавание и занятия спортом (тренажеры, гимнастика, танцы)

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Oksana-soul (7 Окт 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Oksana-soul Здравствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему. Буду очень благодарна. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26044/#post-287763
> Здравствуйте, Оксана
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо Вам большое за рекомендацию.


----------



## Niks44 (7 Окт 2016)

Голова болит от мышечного напряжения, шеи и плеч.. Сосуды не причем. И скорей всего есть выраженная боль в месте перехода затылок шея


----------



## Oksana-soul (8 Окт 2016)

*Niks44*,  а почему вы думаете, что проблема не в сосудах?


----------



## Niks44 (9 Окт 2016)

Oksana-soul написал(а):


> *Niks44*,  а почему вы думаете, что проблема не в сосудах?


Потому что сосуды не дают головную боль вообще, а то что у вас давит затылок это скорей всего головная боль напряжения от деревянной шеи...Чуть ниже затылка справа и слева есть ямочки попробуйте про пальпировать эти точки по нажимайте на них по сильней есть боль?


----------



## Oksana-soul (9 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте


Niks44 написал(а):


> Потому что сосуды не дают головную боль вообще, а то что у вас давит затылок это скорей всего головная боль напряжения от деревянной шеи...Чуть ниже затылка справа и слева есть ямочки попробуйте про пальпировать эти точки по нажимайте на них по сильней есть боль?


Головной боли у меня как таковой нету, правда, когда с утра просыпаюсь, то правый висок зачастую давит, но потом проходит в течение часа. А на счет этих ямочек, то вы правы, болят очень, если надавить или массажировать. 
Затылок особенно давит, как будто кто-то сжимает во время долгого пребывания за компьютером (работа уж такая), потом мушки перед газами возникают.


----------

